# John Calvin's Tracts and Letters



## bookslover (Feb 11, 2009)

The Banner of Truth Trust is offering a deal through the end of this year: the 7-volume set of Calvin's tracts (3 volumes) and his letters (4 volumes) for only $80.00. There's 3,488 total pages of material.

Here: www.banneroftruth.org.

Sell your dog (all he does is bark, anyway!) and buy the set!


----------



## PresbyDane (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks this really looks great


----------

